# Tappan last cance date?



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just curious if anyone knows when the last chance open will be?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

October 27 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

That is a Friday. FYI. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry, looked at September, not October. It is a Saturday. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

How much per boat? Times?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

8-4. Didn't see a fee listed yet but I believe its usually $55-$65.

Updates are posted here http://www.outdoorsmanrd.com/basstournaments.html

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## basscatcher101 (Jun 6, 2013)

And one more time, my bad, it is a Sunday. Whew, October is going to be a challenge for me.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Usually it is $60 a boat and time is 8 to 4


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool deal...thanks for the info fellas!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I checked that link Bud...I can't find the info for the last chance....is it still going to happen?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Flippin 416 said:


> I checked that link Bud...I can't find the info for the last chance....is it still going to happen?


I see what you mean. I haven't heard that it was cancelled, but I sent an email out. I'll let you know what I hear back.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

I just texted Jimmy...It is on Sunday the 27th..8 to 4...60$


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Jay----the missing information was a delete mistake!!! The last chance is still on as far as I know.* I'll check again for the date and Time--then repost at the top of the BASS TOURNAMENT PAGE..
Thanks,
*Rick

(That's the email response from rick)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

OK...cool...thanks for the info. I'll wait til the info is replaced before I commit to it.....lol


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Last chance is on Oct. 27th from 8am til 4pm. 

$60 entry fee. 

main (250) ramp.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Can anyone provide results from yesterday?


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

well there was 34 boats and 24 limits. me and my bud were first out of money with 8.10 at sixth place and 5th being 8.11. witch hurt but 1st was just over 12 I beleive. 1st big bass was 4.4 and second 4.2 . overall it was ok but considering i caught 10lbs two weeks before and the previous monday caught a 4.2 largemouth on one of my spots I thought I was going to be able to put an nice bag together. water temp was at 52 to 54 degrees a full 12 degrees lower than monday the 21st.


----------

